
Welfare is not Socialism - jasim
http://zatavu.blogspot.com/2015/08/welfare-is-not-socialism.html
======
bobby_9x
The US already has a countless number of welfare programs. When I was growing
up, we had lots of neighbors that continued to have children (and couldn't
afford them) only because with each new child, they received a boost in
welfare.

You are wrong about Socialism, however. Many people in this country DO want
Socialism. They feel like somehow the system is 'rigged against them' (which
is pretty much the exact same thing Che, Mao, and the Viet cong proclaimed to
their followers).

In reality, it's all used as ammo to get politicians into power. People like
Bernie Sanders aren't in it for the money, they are in it for the power..which
is just as dangerous.

We have the highest standard of living in history and anyone with an idea has
at least a chance at making a success.

Socialism (or Democratic Socialism) removes all of these chances and will
pretty much make your future decisions for you: You will either work for the
government or a large corporation mostly owned by the government due to the
regulations and astronomical taxes.

It's not good for the average person and will only create an environment that
resists advances and lowers everyone's standard of living.

~~~
creshal
> We have the highest standard of living in history and anyone with an idea
> has at least a chance at making a success.

Never mind that social mobility and income equality are in a sharp decline and
have been for several decades now. The American Dream is true because it has
to be!

> People like Bernie Sanders aren't in it for the money, they are in it for
> the power..which is just as dangerous.

As if any presidential candidate of any party had ever not been in it for the
power. The question is what they want to _do_ with that power.

> Socialism (or Democratic Socialism) removes all of these chances

The chance to be allowed to train your H1B replacements? The chance to juggle
three minimum wage jobs to survive? The chance to experience bankruptcy
because a standard medical treatment costs several ten thousands of dollars?

Silicon Valley is not the US. The experience of its upper class do not
translate to the other 299 million Americans.

